
What’s Obscene? Google Could Have an Answer - rms
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/24/technology/24obscene.html?_r=1&oref=slogin
======
rms
>In the trial of a pornographic Web site operator, the defense plans to show
that residents of Pensacola are more likely to use Google to search for terms
like “orgy” than for “apple pie” or “watermelon.”

Where would you go to get a legally admissible version of that information?

[http://www.google.com/trends?q=orgy&ctab=0&geo=US...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=orgy&ctab=0&geo=US&geor=usa.fl&date=all&sort=0)
doesn't seem to do it.

